# Problème précommande iphone XS



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

Salut tout le monde, je vous demande votre aide parce que j'ai pré-commander l'Iphone XS, mais mon état de commande est _en attente de paiement_, alors que une fois après avoir appelé ma banque, il m'ont confirmé que le paiement à été accepté par apple et que le paiement est confirmé par la banque.

Plusieurs question se pose alors dans ma tête, pourquoi il est marqué _en attente de paiement_ ? , suis-je le seul à avoir cet état de commande ?

Merci de votre d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## mathias12345 (16 Septembre 2018)

J'ai jamais commandé chez Apple mais à mon avis c'est juste parce que même si le paiement est confirmé soit ils attendent de l'envoyer pour te débiter soit ils ont déjà débités et ils attendent de l'envoyer pour changer de statut de la commande, ou alors le changement de statut mais simplement du temps


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

D'accord je te remercie ça me rassure !


----------



## mathias12345 (16 Septembre 2018)

Apparemment les pré-commande du Xs sont livrées le jour de la sortie ils ont pas de problème t'as été débité ou pas ?


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

Non je n'ai pas encore été débité ^^


----------



## mathias12345 (16 Septembre 2018)

Alors c'est ça ils mettent en attente de paiement en attendant d'avoir envoyé l'iphone et là le statut va changer et tu seras débité


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

naneou a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas encore été débité ^^



Le debit n'est pas fait le jour de l'expédition ?


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

D'accord je te remercie c'est super sympa de m'avoir aidé/rassuré !


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le debit n'est pas fait le jour de l'expédition ?


lorsque je les ai appelé, Apple m'a dit que effectivement le débit sera fait le jour de la livraison, mais le changement de statut de la commande ne m'a pas été communiqué, sachant que sur d'autres forum, les personnes n'avait pas le le même statut que moi après avoir passé la commande


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

naneou a dit:


> lorsque je les ai appelé, Apple m'a dit que effectivement le débit sera fait le jour de la livraison, mais le changement de statut de la commande ne m'a pas été communiqué, sachant que sur d'autres forum, les personnes n'avait pas le le même statut que moi après avoir passé la commande



Je pense que c'est pas la peine de vous inquiéter , votre statut va bouger dans quelques jours.


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est pas la peine de vous inquiéter , votre statut va bouger dans quelques jours.


D'accord, merci de m'avoir aidé ! 

Au passage moi aussi je viens du jura donc ça fait plaisir de discuté avec un confrère !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

naneou a dit:


> D'accord, merci de m'avoir aidé !
> 
> Au passage moi aussi je viens du jura donc ça fait plaisir de discuté avec un confrère !


TU es de ou ?


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> TU es de ou ?


Je viens de Lons le saunier si tu vois vers où c'est


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)

naneou a dit:


> Je viens de Lons le saunier si tu vois vers où c'est


Oui j'y étais hier 

Bon courage pour ton attente de ton nouvel iPhone


----------



## naneou (16 Septembre 2018)

Merci c'est gentil


----------



## Apple.Geek (16 Septembre 2018)

Pour ma part j’ai déjà été débité pour mon Xs Max


----------



## razerblade (17 Septembre 2018)

Perso, Apple m'a envoyé ce mail samedi :

_Cher/Chère xxx,


Nous vous remercions d’avoir récemment passé commande sur l’Apple Store en ligne. Nous sommes ravis de vous compter parmi nos clients.


Je cherche à vous joindre pour vérifier avec vous certains détails de votre compte.


Pour garantir un traitement de votre commande dans les plus brefs délais, je vous invite à m’appeler directement au numéro vert suivant: 0805 54 2000, poste xxx. Si je suis dans l’incapacité de répondre à votre appel, je vous invite à laisser un message sur ma boîte vocale en mentionnant votre numéro de commande, un numéro de téléphone pour vous joindre et un moment approprié de la journée pendant les heures de bureau, afin que je puisse vous rappeler.


Nous mettrons votre commande en attente pendant 6 jours à compter du présent e-mail. Votre commande sera ensuite annulée. Bien que votre compte indique qu’une autorisation est en attente, nous ne pourrons terminer le traitement de votre commande tant que le problème n’aura pas été résolu.


Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser de ce désagrément et espérons avoir très prochainement de vos nouvelles.


Cordialement,
xxx
Numéro vert: 0805 54 2000 Poste xxx_

J'ai donc appelé ce matin, j'ai effectivement eu besoin de laisser un message et 1-2 heures après j'ai reçu un nouveau mail indiquant que mon problème était résolu (sans qu'ils aient besoin de me rappeler). Ceci dit, ma commande n'a pas bougée et reste sur "commande en cours". Livraison toujours prévue pour le 21, on verra bien ce que ça donne.


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Septembre 2018)

Pour le moment, je suis en préparation pour l’expédition. Je pense que ce sera envoyé le jeudi


----------



## tony du 08 (17 Septembre 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Pour le moment, je suis en préparation pour l’expédition. Je pense que ce sera envoyé le jeudi



Pareil, comme d'hab expédié le jeudi via ups ou dhl.


----------



## Michael003 (18 Septembre 2018)

Pareil bizarrement j'avais eu des soucis de paiements, carte refusée, la deuxième est passée apparemment. Toujours en commande en cours avec un retrait en magasin


----------



## razerblade (18 Septembre 2018)

Voila, enfin, ma commande est passée en "préparation pour expédition". Les livraisons devraient commencer demain ou jeudi, j'imagine.


----------



## HooK (19 Septembre 2018)

Ma commande du 14 passée à 9:20 est toujours à l'état "Commande en cours"...
Je pense que je l'aurais pas le jour J


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

HooK a dit:


> Ma commande du 14 passée à 9:20 est toujours à l'état "Commande en cours"...
> Je pense que je l'aurais pas le jour J


Je suis au même stade que toi pour mon Apple Watch 4 date de livraison le 21. J'ai appelé le service client Apple aujourd'hui et ils m'ont confirmé que la montre devrait bien arrivée le 21 avec une expédition demain depuis les Pays Bas ; pour lui le livraison ne dure pas plus de 24h.


----------



## HooK (19 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Je suis au même stade que toi pour mon Apple Watch 4 date de livraison le 21. J'ai appelé le service client Apple aujourd'hui et ils m'ont confirmé que la montre devrait bien arrivée le 21 avec une expédition demain depuis les Pays Bas ; pour lui le livraison ne dure pas plus de 24h.



Je viens d'appeler le service client également  et même réponse  : Ne vous inquiétez pas le suivi n'est pas forcément à jour mais vous pourrez retirer votre iPhone à l'Apple Store le 21 comme prévu.

Plus d’inquiétudes qu'autre chose finalement


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Septembre 2018)

Moi préco à 9h03 le 14, mon statut n'a pas bougé depuis le 14 au soir : "préparation pour expédition" et si c'est comme chaque année ils envoient le jeudi dans la journée pour une livraison le lendemain. 
C'est toujours respecté chez Apple donc pas de craintes


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

Ma commande vient de passer en statut "préparation à l'expédition"


----------



## El0diieD (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 
Petite question, cette année j'ai pris mon temps et même changé d'avis et ai décidé de prendre le Xs Max (venant d'un 8+ j'avais peur que le Xs soit trop petit). 

Je vois livraison entre 27 Sept / 4 Oct, par habitude, Apple livre plutôt début de la prévision ou fin de la prévision ? 

Merci


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Septembre 2018)

Tout dépend du moment de ta commande par rapport au changement de délai. Impossible de répondre avec certitude mais en général Apple respecte ses délais annoncés et livre parfois plus vite... mais pas toujours.


----------



## Michael003 (19 Septembre 2018)

Ouai moi aussi toujours en commande en cours, mais il me semble que c’est normal quand on prend retrait en Apple store


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2018)

Message de DHL pour livraison demain


----------



## Adrien_R (20 Septembre 2018)

Vous savez s'il est possible de choisir l'heure de livraison de DHL ou bien choisir le retrait en point relais ?


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Vous savez s'il est possible de choisir l'heure de livraison de DHL ou bien choisir le retrait en point relais ?



Va sur le lien reçu avec le sms


----------



## Adrien_R (20 Septembre 2018)

Pas reçu de SMS encore


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2018)

Ah autant pour moi, patience ça va arriver


----------



## El0diieD (20 Septembre 2018)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Tout dépend du moment de ta commande par rapport au changement de délai. Impossible de répondre avec certitude mais en général Apple respecte ses délais annoncés et livre parfois plus vite... mais pas toujours.



ça marche on verra bien alors


----------



## HooK (20 Septembre 2018)

Pour ma part je viens de recevoir un mail indiquant pour mon iPhone est "Prêt pour retrait".

A votre avis je peux y aller dès ce soir au lieu de demain ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (20 Septembre 2018)

HooK a dit:


> Pour ma part je viens de recevoir un mail indiquant pour mon iPhone est "Prêt pour retrait".
> 
> A votre avis je peux y aller dès ce soir au lieu de demain ?



Je ne pense pas [emoji6] Ils m’ont certainement déjà en AS, mais pas le droit de le donner avant la sortie officielle. 
Mais si l’AS est à côté, je tenterai de mettre à profit mes talents d’orateur [emoji23]


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2018)

Je vais le chercher tout à l’heure à l’Apple store

Ps : quelqu’un pourrait juste me dire sous quel OS est livré l’iPhone ?


----------



## razerblade (21 Septembre 2018)

Avec iOS 12.0 bien entendu.

Mon iPhone est arrivé pas loin de chez moi avec UPS. Ce sera certainement pour ce matin. Vivement !


----------

